# Smiths W10 Watches



## DUCK (Feb 10, 2010)

Last year I sold a couple of Smiths W10 watches for spares. I noticed that the 2 crowns were different sizes, and that the cases too were slightly different.

Given that they only (presumably ) made these watches for a short time in the 1960s, would anybody know what to look for to spot a genuine crown and case? I have an interest in aquiring one of these watches eventually.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

maybe this chap can help you

http://web.me.com/merrens/SMITHSWATCHES/Welcome.html

i emailed him for some info and he responded pretty quick and was very obliging.

hth


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

What does a Smiths W10 go for now? I had three back in the 90s that I bought at a watch fair that were all really tidy I seem to recall they were GBP30/35 each somebody said they are well over GBP150 now so I am a tad curious what the going rate is.



DUCK said:


> Last year I sold a couple of Smiths W10 watches for spares. I noticed that the 2 crowns were different sizes, and that the cases too were slightly different.
> 
> Given that they only (presumably ) made these watches for a short time in the 1960s, would anybody know what to look for to spot a genuine crown and case? I have an interest in aquiring one of these watches eventually.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

in good condition you'd be up to the 200-250 range now.

edit a quick shifty on fleabay and one went over 350 recently


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> in good condition you'd be up to the 200-250 range now.
> 
> edit a quick shifty on fleabay and one went over 350 recently


I've seen them on commercial dealers sites for close to 1K USD.

As with many milwatches, parts tend to get changed to whatever is on hand when things happen to a watch use hard on a regular basis. The most commonly changed items I've seen are hands and crowns. No two of my W10s match exactly!


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

nice classic military watches, interesting history as well going back to 1851(just been reading that website).


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Second that, I have one which I wear regularly - great British design and a nice movement. In London you can now pay upwards of 700 quid for a clean one from a dealer, for a mucked up one on the 'bay about half that. Given the age and the fact they will appreciate due to their rarity, I'd play safe and get an umolested one.

G


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody hell, don't tell my 710, she'll be wanting to flog mine!


----------



## bobmorton (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks diddy, I didn't notice any difference with two Smiths W10.


----------

